

Top 10 Programming Languages for 2014 - recheej
http://www.slideshare.net/lyndadotcom/top-10-programming-languages-to-know-in-2014?utm_campaign=post-Web&utm_content=2014-01-07-11-09-26&utm_medium=viral&utm_source=facebook
Lynda.com ranks top 10 languages to know for 2014.
======
jhuckabee
I'd venture to guess this presentation wasn't written by a very technical
person. ASP.NET is now considered a "programming language", and JavaScript is
a "close, interpreted relative" of Java. I don't think so.

------
dutchrapley
I think this is a list of languages to know due to popularity.

As far as languages to learn, I think Go, Python, and JavaScript should lead
the pack.

------
serichsen
Meh. This is not "ahead of the curve" but just the mainstream, maybe a little
behind.

